# Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thought I'd start a thread here for our furries 'having fun' with our Christmas trees or simply 'trashing' them. Please feel free to add photos as your personal disasters happen.

Here are a couple of mine but Persians are too laid back to cause havoc with the tree .............................


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

They need their rest C,it's very energy consuming thinking up lots of different ways to trash the trees ya know:biggrin::biggrin:S'alright when ya can put trees up


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Nah! they are always like that Kels, always lazy gits! They prefer to sit there looking pretty and posing  Unlike your Bengal for example that would be hyper and realllllly trashed the tree by now, still darent put any baubles on the bloomin thing! 

Come on folks, give us some pics of your Christmas tree disasters this year! , pmsl


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww bless 'em C x How cute are they!!?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No disasters yet!! Did catch Mai Tai half way up the tree the other day but the water spray seems to work pretty well.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Well.. The cat, decided to try to get in the tree yestarday & she suceeded!! I have a video of her!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> No disasters yet!! Did catch Mai Tai half way up the tree the other day but the water spray seems to work pretty well.
> View attachment 13512


Oh you're very brave Lynn having all them baubles, lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

where do my crackers keep dissapearing to,?????????????????......


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Love the colour of your tree Colls, very chic! Cat's a gorgeous colour too, lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Love the colour of your tree Colls, very chic! Cat's a gorgeous colour too, lol


thank you ,i painted the frontroom in shades of brown last year, so brought a new chocolate tree to match,lol, it did look nice but dizzy has re arranged the crackers , lights and tinsel,the baubles are all chocolate brown to,


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww bless them.You have got to love them no matter what they do don't you


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

kiwi and bam said enough is enough the tree HAS to come down!


----------

